# Jumping when on recalls.



## Skye~ (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello every one ! I have been having a problem recently with my dog, Skye. 

I left her with my family for a week and ever since then during training when i tell her to come she will JUMP up on me somewhere during that recall.. Before she would NOT do this, I don't know what to do about it. She has been trained above average dogs however this is a problem i don't know how to fix. She only does this on recalls

She also is jumping up on people when people come in the house, however im fixing this by keeping her tied up till she settles down then i allow her to be pet. I am going to start using the clicker for this i was going to buy a dog "pen" to teach her to be calm however i don't own one so a leash works.. I keep her tied and and tell them to completely ignore her untill she settles down. Then she gets lots of loving attention.. My next dog will be in SchH. However i can't do that atm so i'm stuck with figuring things out (the problems) on my own.. Any opinions on the matter? The recall is the worst however she sometimes jumps up on me and has a nip at my clothing.. (Costing me a leather jacket and a good coat..) However i'm not mad. I just need this to stop NO i didn't hurt the dog. I use positive reinforcement methods only. I'm considering getting a clicker to help with her training. Thanks.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

You don't need a clicker if you use a marker word. But go ahead and use one if you're excited about it. 

My dog started this habit of jumping on recalls as well. What I did was I started teaching her the recall again using a treat to lure her. I made sure to lure her with her nose down so that she did not think of jumping. At the last minute I would lure her into a nice straight sit and mark that and reward. Maybe your dog is jumping because she does not know how the recall is supposed to end, and jumping is fun? Anyway if my dog jumped I would just say "nope," and end the session, making a big show of putting the treats away. It seems to have worked as she recalls and sits right in front of me now. 

I don't have any advice on jumping on guests since I have never had to deal with that problem. All of my dogs have been somewhat reserved.


----------



## Skye~ (Mar 10, 2012)

Alright, Appreciate your response! I will be working on these pretty solidly this summer hopefully i will have enough time to do it in area's with high amount of distractions .. Unfortunately because of the Rottie in her ( I've met the parents..) She tends to get real bored REAL quick. And she's not as responsive as i'd like, however there are a couple benefits to that but not as many.. Most of her personallity takes on after the shepherd but ive noticed the rottie is affecting her a bit none the less she is still highly trainable


----------

